# Kits



## robyns (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, I know this is a bit premature, but my fiancee and I are looking to get 2 ferret kits (preferably siblings) this spring after the sad death of our beloved ferret last year. Is anyone in the Cambridgeshire area planning on having kits this year?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

robyns said:


> Hi, I know this is a bit premature, but my fiancee and I are looking to get 2 ferret kits (preferably siblings) this spring after the sad death of our beloved ferret last year. Is anyone in the Cambridgeshire area planning on having kits this year?


its too early for kits yet, but im sure about march- april their will be plenty for sale on free adds sites. Good luck


----------

